# Exo-Terra Digital Thermo-Hygrometer Accurate?



## WTFJayJay (Jan 28, 2011)

ive got on in my 10g tank for my tincs and its been reading really high from when i first got it. all day today its been just above 85* but the humitity has been stable at 80-90%. my room temp is only 68* so thats why im concerned and both frogs have been in their water dish under there coco hut alot today im assuming trying to cool off. i guess ill just have to get anouther thermometer from work to compair it.

just wanted to see if anyone ever has had trouble with them.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have around a dozen running in the herp room, some for over 2 years, and have not had any issues with them.


----------



## WTFJayJay (Jan 28, 2011)

ok thanks. i guess i just need to hurry up and get my zoomed cube finished for them so they have some ventalation. right now the 10g they are in has a fully sealed glass top. but then again i know alot of people who fully seal their vivs to keep the humidity up. hmmm ive even got some fans blowing over the top just to see if it will help any. and the temps doesnt seem to change much at all when i turn the light off either


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Try leaving the probe outside the viv for a bit, and see if the temp drops. Lifting the lights off the top of the viv can help keep it cooler.


----------



## WTFJayJay (Jan 28, 2011)

duh.. didnt even think about pulling it out..


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Mine hygrometer is not showing humidity above 90%, seen it two times to be 93% but think it was bugged ^_^ Nevertheless thermometer is accurate.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

i would look to the lights, what kind and how far from the lid. Mine has always been pretty accurate.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mine read fine for the first couple of months now it reads 34.4f and 69% humidity. It is defently wrong! It is 70f and 80% humidity. What is up with that!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

you sure it's not 34f?


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

How is your tank set-up? Screen or glass top? I've seen a lot of rookies who use screen tops see their frogs use a water source and then eventually they lose the frogs. Glass top only for dart frogs. You need to hold in humidity the air and that's very easy. You shouldn't even need a water bowl in a tinc tank. This isn't like other herps. They don't bathe or drink. They use water to deposit tad poles. Most of my tanks don't even have a water source except for small pond or swamp with duckweed. Mostly for drainage. Humidity is high enough and it takes up floor space.

Also, if the room they're in is 68 degrees, any plant lighting should raise the temps into the 70s but not into the 80s like that. Are you sure you're not using a heat light? You can try raising the light a few inches off the tank so it doesn't build up as much heat.

My belief is that anything made by these huge reptile supply companies is over priced and not needed. I'd rather go to radio shack and get a digital there. I have a few of those exo terra devices that were given to me. I don't use them. I don't check humidity on my tanks. I've been doing it long enough where I can tell it's high just by looking at the tank. My living room thermostat is accurate so I usually find my tank temps a few degrees higher if much at all. 85 is high for temps but if it's not a fast change, even dart frogs will tolerate temps like that as long as humidity is high. The temps in the rain forest can be very variable.


----------



## WTFJayJay (Jan 28, 2011)

well thanks for the tips guys but i got it figgured out. i pulled it out and dried it off. sat it right on top of my thermostat in the hall way so i could compare the two. after a few min it matched up just right. put it back in the tank and now all is good! not sure what was up with it. dont think it being a little wet would cause that considering high humidity levels will do that reguardless.

oh and i am useing a glass top and the exo-terra light that ive got two 18wat bulbs in it. (compairable to 75w and 1170lumens)

and the "water dish" is for depositing eggs as i have a mature sexed pair.


----------

